

Ask HN: Equity splitting - toblender

Hey HN,<p>My mentor and I started a company together, about 4 months ago.<p>Originally we had a 50/50 split.  We are both doing other jobs, I'm contracting full time for at least another month, but I'm putting in over 30 hours a week writing the software and creating all the sales material.  My mentor is currently running a few other companies and is giving support via contacts and making things happen.<p>In a month I plan on not renewing my contract, and going all out on this start-up.  To make things more complicated we also have a minor partner, who wants in on the equity.  This minor partner is also willing to quit his full time and do this all out.<p>I'm in a tricky situation, I think the split needs to be adjusted, but I'm afraid of damaging relations.<p>Yes we have paying customers already, so this needs to be solved before we hockey stick.<p>Any tips?
======
jbhelms
You should check out this article. It may not be perfect for your situation
but it should set you in the right direction.

[http://www.geekwire.com/2011/wrong-
answer-5050-calculating-c...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/wrong-
answer-5050-calculating-cofounder-equity-split)

~~~
toblender
Thanks jbhelms,

That article put a lot into prospective. Being the pig is something, but it
isn't everything. The reputation my mentor brings is massive.

I'm just blinded by the amount of work that is ahead of us.

